# I like your hair!



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jun 9, 2009)

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Now that i have you attention....
</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
what kind of hair style do you have?
 :veryhappy:


----------



## Pear (Jun 9, 2009)

Shaggy-ish?
Brown, and extremely straight. (Naturally, of course. )


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

look in pic
<--


----------



## MygL (Jun 9, 2009)

Uhmm .... Like the Mii I have in MKWii, yeah... Yup.


----------



## Sab (Jun 9, 2009)

straight, long, brown.... i'm a girl btw if u didn't know


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2009)

Hair down to my neck, and it's blonde.


----------



## Princess (Jun 9, 2009)

um..uh..

its black?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I either keep it a little longer or really short.


----------



## Princess (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I either keep it a little longer or really short.


You have hot long hair


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I either keep it a little longer or really short.


Dude you have no face?

scary >.<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks   The last time I shaved my head was March and I've been growing it out again for summer... I think I've got about 3 weeks to get it back to that


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I either keep it a little longer or really short.


That mask scares me more than Majora's.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Haha... and I don't think I've ever shown my face on TBT... cookie to anyone who can find an old post of mine with it though... maybe I slipped up one of those times


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

What KIIINNND of cookie...


----------



## Princess (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Thanks   The last time I shaved my head was March and I've been growing it out again for summer... I think I've got about 3 weeks to get it back to that


yay


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Haha... and I don't think I've ever shown my face on TBT... cookie to anyone who can find an old post of mine with it though... maybe I slipped up one of those times


make it 2 cookies and ur on


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 cookies, your choice of flavor, deal


----------



## Tyler (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Haha... and I don't think I've ever shown my face on TBT... cookie to anyone who can find an old post of mine with it though... maybe I slipped up one of those times


Same.

Any picture of me is locked deeped within the staff board.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chocolate chip and an oreo please.


-Starts skimming through posts-


----------



## Miranda (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I either keep it a little longer or really short.


I like the longer hair!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it.

But beware, it may shock you.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

2 Snickerdoodles, pwease.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I either keep it a little longer or really short.


Mmm longer hair is a definite turn-on.

You look better with long hair. ♥


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jun 9, 2009)

<--- I'm the girl in both pics just so you know

lol


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jun 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it.

But beware, it may shock you.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

2 Snickerdoodles, pwease. [/quote]u made me fall of me chair


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <--- I'm the girl in both pics just so you know
> 
> lol


You're WAAY outta my league..

Umm kewl.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow well it took me forever to find it.

But i finally found the little bugger here he is.

DarthGohan IRL

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 9, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Wow well it took me forever to find it.
> 
> But i finally found the little bugger here he is.
> 
> ...


This is funny. 

Kudos to chubsterr ★


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Wow well it took me forever to find it.
> 
> But i finally found the little bugger here he is.
> 
> ...


:O

I saw him at the bar yesterday...


AND I BEAT HIM IN A DUEL!! >:O


----------



## Thunder (Jun 9, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Wow well it took me forever to find it.
> 
> But i finally found the little bugger here he is.
> 
> ...


I'm scared of him now D:


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My hair's the same as the second pic, except not curly.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Stilll scared of that fricking green thing.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 9, 2009)

Mine is in my avi.
=)
I recently re-dyed it black.
And it grew some.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Mine is in my avi.
> =)
> I recently re-dyed it black.
> And it grew some.


You look mean.

You have that, "Hulk SMASH!!" look.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 9, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Shaggy-ish?
> Brown, and extremely straight. (Naturally, of course. )


shaggy and straight?


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Mine is in my avi.
> =)
> I recently re-dyed it black.
> And it grew some.


You look mean.

You have that, "Hulk SMASH!!" look.[/quote]Lol
I'm usually nice.
Sometimes I'm mean just for the hell of it.
I can be really me, though.
Like you'd never want to speak to me again.
D:


----------



## Liv (Jun 9, 2009)

I have natural blond straight hair.


----------



## djman900 (Jun 9, 2009)

i like spiked at the front


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol
I'm usually nice.
Sometimes I'm mean just for the hell of it.
I can be really me, though.
Like you'd never want to speak to me again.
D:[/quote]So can I.

If I like, just met you you'd think i was a jerk.

But I'm just a smart-ass who disses you whenever its good.

You'd be surprised how many times people set themselves up for a diss and nobody knows it.

Oh, and Im just a blond version of DarthGohan.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol
I'm usually nice.
Sometimes I'm mean just for the hell of it.
I can be really me, though.
Like you'd never want to speak to me again.
D:[/quote]So can I.

If I like, just met you you'd think i was a jerk.

But I'm just a smart-ass who disses you whenever its good.

You'd be surprised how many times people set themselves up for a diss and nobody knows it.[/quote]Haha me too!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Wow well it took me forever to find it.
> 
> But i finally found the little bugger here he is.
> 
> ...


For that, you get cookies haha.

And I think Storm's right... my only pics are probably in the staff board... and I know for a fact Storm has never showed his hair, face, anything   He's scared someone will track him down and find him.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would he know?

That's a bunch o' bull.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes because when we do find him, hell will break loose.


----------



## yuba (Jun 9, 2009)

i have short dirty blond hair with light blond highlights and bangs.


----------



## Liv (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small>Shoot, there goes my Friday night. I mean..... who would ever to that pshh....</small>


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

I have awesome hair xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> I have awesome hair xD


Prove it. :3


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I wonder who has the awesomest hair in the thread


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I wonder who has the awesomest hair in the thread


I bet STORM DOES!
WE SHOULD CHECK!!1


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I wonder who has the awesomest hair in the thread


If I can stay active on TBT for 3 more years, I'll have the coolest hair here.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="Jojo said:
			
		

> I have awesome hair xD


Prove it. :3[/quote]Nonono
It'll ruin my awesome-ness xP


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why 3 years?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be 18.
That means I'll have blue, purple, and white in my hair.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2009)

Fullofmyself has the most awesome hair here.

And I've got shaggy, untamed black hair.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 9, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Fullofmyself has the most awesome hair here.
> 
> And I've got shaggy, untamed black hair.


Yeah but Matt got a haircut ;]
lulz


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O


It's like a cool-color rainbow.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggested it.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should dye your hair black!
I think you'd look pretty cool.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sush.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said blue would be cool ;p

lolmatt


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 9, 2009)

Dark Brown long hair covering one eye.


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 9, 2009)

My Brother:                         Me: Dirty Blond. Wavy. A little above my soulders. Thick.
Hair to his soulders.
Blond and bright. 
Straight.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 9, 2009)

Awwww...I liked your hair FOM...I'm sorry you got it cut.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool hair, amirite?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
That pic is 3 years old *sniff*   That was a fun Halloween.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 9, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Cool hair, amirite?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


That's an old picture 0-0
And lolwtf


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just jealous, and ya it's an old picture.  I dun wanna post a recent picture D=


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd tap both of those.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone would.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Picks up his cookies-

Sorry just picking up my cookies fellas.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 9, 2009)

This is my hair, it's a dark dark brown, near black in color.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T-t-t-turn on. ♥

My hair hmm....

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


Looks like this except black.

=3


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> This is my hair, it's a dark dark brown, near black in color.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


OM*G, Hachi.. your hair is Gawjuss


----------



## Thunder (Jun 9, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> This is my hair, it's a dark dark brown, near black in color.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Andy and I are prepared to beat down more stalkers, right Andy?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^__^
Yep, it's true.
*Puts on Gloves, and pulls out Butterfly Knife* <
Gentlemen


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I help? O: I got mah boomstick.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 9, 2009)

ANYONE can join! : D Left 4 stalkers


----------



## AndyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ANYONE can join! : D Left 4 stalkers


I call dibs on Louis.

PEELZ HERE!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

like in my old avy or short and spiky (like it is now)


----------



## Thunder (Jun 9, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sean can be Zoey, i'll be Francis


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm hesitant to show you my haircut.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ANYONE can join! : D Left 4 stalkers


You boys are crazy XD

I'm ZOEY!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 9, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, the avatar says all...

DO I LOOK LIKE ONE OF THEM!?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 9, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeeed we are  :veryhappy:


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> I'm hesitant to show you my haircut.


Wait, those pictures weren't it?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=3
But you know we're awesome


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 9, 2009)

ahem.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Thunder (Jun 9, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesomely crazy


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> ahem.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


You're a guy?!

Holy *censored.2.0*


@FOM: I wanna see, PM me it?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

I think you just po'd Trikki.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=.=
I'm going to go with Lo's idea and make a confused comment section in my sig.


----------



## Princess (Jun 9, 2009)

MATT UR HAIR! D:
TTTTTTTTTTT.TTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 9, 2009)

lol, I saw this and texted "I love you hair" to four or five of my girl-friends. 

Anywho, mine's just pitch black. Covers half of my ears and curls in the front on the sides. Sometimes I have a "Superman Curl"


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELL NO YOU CAN'T SEE IT.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 9, 2009)

I've been told, I have nice hair.
I'll post something later.. _Maybe_!


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I saw it =p

<3


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT TO SEE


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shush

Only everyone in TA has seen it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, nope, nope.

You can't see it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 9, 2009)

I dunno, I just let my hair do whatever it wants... Maybe I'll post a pic, I dunno


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I dunno, I just let my hair do whatever it wants... Maybe I'll post a pic, I dunno


You're considering posting a pic but it took us like 3 months to get a pic out of you on Skype...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably won't end up posting one. And no one was asking in skype, and everyone has already seen it, so...


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Everyone on Skype in chat was asking.


----------



## Pear (Jun 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't, but I'm a n00b.  >_<


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must've not been there.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaw.
Also, FOM has 666 posts =p

And also, my hair is layered and I have long bangs which I put to the side


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I gave one to them =r


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				QNT3N said:
			
		

> I must've not been there.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 9, 2009)

uh i have hair that curves both ways stands completely in the air in the mornings always has a rooster tail EXTREMLY hard to comb
so ya


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different Skype chat.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invite plox


----------



## coffeebean! (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nonononononononono


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Jun 9, 2009)

dirty messy bum looking bum hair, i just got out of the shower


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm bum hair?! o_o

Scraggly... noice. =P


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 9, 2009)

That's what it SHOULD be, but I was forced to get it cut... Now it looks like this...






Yeah, I know. It sucks.


----------



## Pear (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know. It sucks.


Ahhhh!
Jk.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> That's what it SHOULD be, but I was forced to get it cut... Now it looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell took that picture?

Nintendo?


----------



## Pear (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the definition of fanboy.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... XD

It was my senior picture. =P


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 9, 2009)

Forced to cut it?! Eck... does not sit well... =o


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 9, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Forced to cut it?! Eck... does not sit well... =o


I'm 18, but my mom still thinks she can control me. If I don't do what she says, she'll take away my Wii, DS, DSi, and MacBook. ;-;


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, time to move out, get a job, and begin life.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 9, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to college in the fall. I'll be living on campus with a friend. And after my first year of college, I'm moving in with Andrew in Arizona in the summer. Then I'll be going to college over there that fall. ^_^


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 9, 2009)

<--


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> <--


lol'd at your picture.


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 9, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 9, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> <--


Whoa that's you?

o_e Not quite what I imagined.


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 9, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 9, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expected you to look a little differently. =3


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 9, 2009)

Oops, double post.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yeah, I guess I'll have to get another job... ;-;

I hate work... XP


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 9, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha ok whatever


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye, you remind me of my friend Chris.
We call him Ninja or Roxas.
He's like KH biggest fan.
lol
You two dress similar as well.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 9, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were older and blonde for some reason.


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> That's what it SHOULD be, but I was forced to get it cut... Now it looks like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try and flip it to the side so it doesn't look so perfect.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 9, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate Kingdom Hearts... >_>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 9, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kinda look like the color blind kid from Little Miss Sunshine.


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't look perfect, it looks unevenly cut.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 9, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda hard to flip such short hair... =P

I can't wait until it all grows back...


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 9, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## fullofmyself (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... Atleast the sides look decent.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 9, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah actually I thought you were the dude on your previous avatar...

Doing teh kick flip and all. ♥


----------



## -C*- (Jun 9, 2009)

How can you ruin such a long, flowing mane?

;-;


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 9, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i sure wish that was me


----------



## QNT3N (Jun 9, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> How can you ruin such a long, flowing mane?
> 
> ;-;


Apparently, he was forced to.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 9, 2009)

My hair is my baby.... ♥ 

Wait until he gets longer... =o


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 9, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*goes to google*


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 9, 2009)

The title just reminded me of something...

_I like your hair...
Who does your hair???
I wanna go there._


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 9, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post it when you find it, okay?

And when we played AC when I sold turnips that one time your voice sounded hella deep over WS.


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 9, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't think i look anything like that dude


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 9, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol it's kinda deep i guess, but it's really not THAT deep    i'm 15

EDIT:  here it is
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## MygL (Jun 9, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, the only people that have heared me from Wii Speak are, Rocket Meowth, RiiRii, Kaleb and Bita, I wanna know if I sound manly liek Falcon, lawl.


----------



## Miranda (Jun 9, 2009)

I need to dye my hair again...it's lightened up way too much for my liking. It also needs to be cut.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jun 9, 2009)

My hair is really blonde, long and straight with a bit of waves in it.
: )


----------



## Otaku :D (Jun 10, 2009)

My hair's naturally straight, long, and brown.
But most of the time, I have it in a bun with the short part of my hair, which was cut, hanging down on the side of my head, sometimes it covers my eyes.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have short brown hair!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

MY hair looks like my Avie. yup yup


----------



## Anna (Jun 10, 2009)

my parting is at one side so i have a side fringe.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

Got my hair cut, so shape up.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 10, 2009)

I have got a 'V cut' with blonde highlights. I spike it up.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 10, 2009)

I still need to take a decent enough picture of what it's like now.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I still need to take a decent enough picture of what it's like now.


You look positively insane on faicebookers.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 10, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's why it's the profile pic. =3
It's a bit longer now, but still flicks and curls like a *censored.4.0*.
I'll see what I can do tomorrow say.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 10, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> MY hair looks like my Avie. yup yup


How do you keep it spiked like that? =O


----------



## SockHead (Jun 10, 2009)

Hairstyle ABA


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 10, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Hairstyle ABA


REAL hair, not Animal Crossing hair, lol.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 10, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, in that case.. Hairstyle ABA


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 10, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yea

not everything on here is about Animal Crossing


----------



## fitzy (Jun 11, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> MY hair looks like my Avie. yup yup


Isn't your hair brown/black? xD


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.4.0*! I said Animal Crossing not your hair. ANIMAL CROSSING! THAT IS WHY I JOIN THIS SITE BECAUSE IT IS ALL ANIMAL CROSSING.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I changed it xD


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> MY hair looks like my Avie. yup yup


=O cat ears, hawt


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 15, 2009)

My hair's long, straight, light brown, and I have side swept bangs.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they're hawt!


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't really describe my hair..


----------



## Conor (Jun 16, 2009)

Short hair which I Gel and Spike every morning 
I also sometimes come the fringe down.


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 16, 2009)

I have longer spiky hair...

It's a pain to spike.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 16, 2009)

I made a topic about this already but anyway!

Right now I have blonde highlights with a V cut and I gell it up with th fringe down and rest up!


----------



## Anna (Jun 17, 2009)

My hair is long, side parting, side fringe, blonde highlights.


----------



## TomC (Jun 17, 2009)

My hair is in my avatar :']


----------



## melly (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a ultra feminen cut: swoop bangs up to my eyes, long hair with layers 
sometimes I straghten it or curl the ends
and its brown


----------



## Niall (Jun 17, 2009)

I have short brown hair!!


----------



## Lord Yuan (Jun 17, 2009)

Short and browinsh blackish whatever. Oh and little white dots because of my rotting crusty scalp that I itch.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 17, 2009)

Think light brown version of donald trump style thats my cut


----------



## Kiley (Jun 17, 2009)

sholder length Light blonde hair parted to the side


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2009)

the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> Think light brown version of donald trump style thats my cut


when you get a hair cut it doesn't look anything like donald trumps. Who are you kidding? you look more like a porky forest gump


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 18, 2009)

nightwolf said:
			
		

> the_lone_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

My hair looks like my avi, and I'm telling the truth : D
Long and black ._.


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 18, 2009)

Long, and I mean LONG! Although I'm thinking of going for more of a goth look soon.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

One ponytail and hair hanging on the sides. =)


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 18, 2009)

Kinda like in my avi but without the  ears obv xD And I have brown hair not black


----------



## Anna (Jun 18, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> nightwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me to rofl


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 18, 2009)

like I said alot like donald trumps who ever made that coment b4 just some lame computer troll.


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 18, 2009)

the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> like I said alot like donald trumps who ever made that coment b4 just some lame computer troll.


I lol'd at your second attempt.

=o


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jun 19, 2009)

I let my hair grow out, and it was pretty much shaggy for, um, like, 6 years.
I just recently cut it and now I make it into a faux-hawk. Also, It's very dark, but brown.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 19, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> My hair is long, side parting, side fringe, blonde highlights.


You copied me with the highlights Anna.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 19, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had mine before you so youe copied me then Anna copied you!


----------



## Saud (Jun 19, 2009)

Curly long balck


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 19, 2009)

Like any cares, but I have a fuaxhawk right now when I'm feeling up to it.  Alas, Its getting kind of too long for it.. .

I also like to wear my mine down, it has a layered look.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 19, 2009)

refer to the Lucas pic.
<----------


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 19, 2009)

curly, black, and and it puffs up. the only time its strait and down is when its wet


----------

